# Stuck in "please wait" loop



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

This happened for the second time last night. I was watching/recording a basketball game. At the end, I was slightly behind live, and hit stop, selected stop recording & delete, and got the "please wait" progress at the bottom. I couldn't get rid of it. After messing with it for several minutes, I discovered that if I had no menus up (list, guide, etc.) I could press the blue button and get the mini-guide. From there, I could bring up the list or guide, but as soon as a full screen menu came up I couldn't do nothing. I had to wait about 5 minutes until menu timed out and sent back to the regular picture. I waited about 20 minutes to let CSI finish recording, changed the channel with the mini-guide to flush the buffer, then did an RBR to fix it. The last time it happened, I just went to bed and let if go to see if it would correct on it's own. It was still cycling the "please wait" message the next morning, but several show successfully recorded over night.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

qwerty said:


> This happened for the second time last night. I was watching/recording a basketball game. At the end, I was slightly behind live, and hit stop, selected stop recording & delete, and got the "please wait" progress at the bottom. I couldn't get rid of it. After messing with it for several minutes, I discovered that if I had no menus up (list, guide, etc.) I could press the blue button and get the mini-guide. From there, I could bring up the list or guide, but as soon as a full screen menu came up I couldn't do nothing. I had to wait about 5 minutes until menu timed out and sent back to the regular picture. I waited about 20 minutes to let CSI finish recording, changed the channel with the mini-guide to flush the buffer, then did an RBR to fix it. The last time it happened, I just went to bed and let if go to see if it would correct on it's own. It was still cycling the "please wait" message the next morning, but several show successfully recorded over night.


I would suggest a Reformat.


----------

